# Wireless Repeater To wired Question



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

Guys i have a question. I'm currently in the process of adding on a office to my home that will house various devices and a plex server. My question is what mode do i use on the wireless repeater to connect to my current router and than use the LAN port on the repeater to drive a rack Ethernet switch ?

The modes available are

AP
Client
WDS
AP+WDS


----------



## Kursah (May 22, 2018)

What model of repeater?

I've setup a few Linksys/Cisco RE-6500's (iirc), and they obtained their network connection over WiFi, then re-broadcasted that WiFi signal and the Ethernet ports were treated as switch ports. Made things handy in those extremely rare cases where I couldn't authorize or get a cable run accomplished. Wondering if the device you has works in the same way.

AP mode may be what you want instead, again depending on device, as that would rely on an Ethernet connection for network access and would broadcast the SSID you setup on it. Whether you choose to setup any other WiFi networks or repeat what your main WiFi router broadcasts would then be up to you.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

Kursah said:


> What model of repeater?
> 
> I've setup a few Linksys/Cisco RE-6500's (iirc), and they obtained their network connection over WiFi, then re-broadcasted that WiFi signal and the Ethernet ports were treated as switch ports. Made things handy in those extremely rare cases where I couldn't authorize or get a cable run accomplished. Wondering if the device you has works in the same way.
> 
> AP mode may be what you want instead, again depending on device, as that would rely on an Ethernet connection for network access and would broadcast the SSID you setup on it. Whether you choose to setup any other WiFi networks or repeat what your main WiFi router broadcasts would then be up to you.


Not sure what model it is honestly. Just was digging around and found it in the bottom of some boxes. The no devices will use the wireless off of it. Just straight LAN connectivity.


----------



## Kursah (May 22, 2018)

Okay, well can you take pictures or look to see if it has a label on it?

I would test it, but most LAN ports (switch arrays) in home-grade routers can be used as simple switches by disabling DHCP (and possibly other features like firewall, static routing, etc.). 

I use an Asus router as an AP, with an Ethernet run going to it's WAN port providing LAN connectivity, leaving the 4 ports to act as switch ports. It's proven to be quite useful honestly. Not sure if the device you found at the bottom of a box will do that or not without more info from your end tho.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

It has a label on it but everything is faded off of it

but this is how the web interface looks


----------



## Kursah (May 22, 2018)

Seeing that it has WAN and LAN status, what are the items listed under Network, Wireless and Advanced?

Does it have a dedicated WAN port and some LAN ports? 

That MAC address comes up as TECNOMEN OY, which I know nothing about. But if it has dedicated ports and is in router mode, you should be able to disable all extra features (DHCP, DNS, Firewall, etc.) and run it as a switch in theory.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Seeing that it has WAN and LAN status, what are the items listed under Network, Wireless and Advanced?
> 
> Does it have a dedicated WAN port and some LAN ports?
> 
> That MAC address comes up as TECNOMEN OY, which I know nothing about. But if it has dedicated ports and is in router mode, you should be able to disable all extra features (DHCP, DNS, Firewall, etc.) and run it as a switch in theory.


Yes it has both a WAN and LAN Ports


----------



## Kursah (May 22, 2018)

So I'd disable the WLAN interface, disable DHCP, DNS, Firewall/NAT. That should allow you to use it as a switch. The question would be if it will allow the WAN port to be included in that or not...I'd test it if I were you and connect as I have explained above.

Main Router -> Ethernet -> WAN port on this device, then connect a test device (laptop or whatever) to one of the LAN ports and see if traffic passes. If so you've got a functioning simple switch. 

If not, try bypassing the WAN port altogether and just using the LAN ports to see if it works. 

Main Router -> Ethernet -> LAN port


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

What does it have Under Lan Setting IE Icon?

Lol

I don't think you need WDS unless you can't use an Ethernet cord on the Main Transmitter. You are trying to use it like a wifi plug link.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_distribution_system

https://eu.dlink.com/uk/en/support/...nge-extenders/what-do-the-modes-mean-on-my-ap


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What does it have Under Lan Setting IE Icon?
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Yes I want to use it like a extension via WiFi than to Ethernet as where the office is located I can’t get any hardlines into it and I don’t want to have to buy 2 WiFi adapters for the desktops


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2018)

I actually use something like your setup for two of my desktops, and for me anyway the speeds are trash. Hope you get yours figured out.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2018)

I think you might just wan to set it to Client mode.  That will make it connect to your main WiFi network as a client and it should share that connection with the LAN port.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

Toothless said:


> I actually use something like your setup for two of my desktops, and for me anyway the speeds are trash. Hope you get yours figured out.


How did you do yours and hopefully the speeds don’t be to bad for me. My ISP is 300/50


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yes I want to use it like a extension via WiFi than to Ethernet as where the office is located I can’t get any hardlines into it and I don’t want to have to buy 2 WiFi adapters for the desktops



Set to Wireless Client mode or bridge for the one hooked to the computer, the one hooked to the router probably AP mode...


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 22, 2018)

You do realise that you're going to get terrible network performance on the devices in your office, right?
Ideally you should use 5GHz Wi-Fi between the main router and the wireless bridge in your office, as long as the distance isn't too long.
Using some random old hardware is going to be far from ideal, as it'll limit the throughput for all the devices that are connected to it.
Even worse, other devices will still be able to connect to the Wi-Fi, so if someone else in your home connects to it, you'll lose whatever bandwidth they're using on top of it.

It would appear that you have a Medion P85032 or something similar, which is an OEM version of various Chinese device according to http://blog.friedzombie.com/tag/ws-wn523n2/
It's at least a 2x2 MIMO 300Mbps device, but as you say you have a 300Mbps internet connection and this thing isn't going to push anywhere near its rated speed... 
If you're lucky, you might be able to max out the 10/100Mbps Ethernet ports on the device, but I doubt even that is possible. You're most likely going to top out somewhere around 50-70Mbps depending on how good that repeater is, but it might also be less, as the hardware inside is some very old Realtek gear. Realtek isn't know for offering the best in terms of performance, unfortunately...

Do yourself a favour and get some decent hardware. At least you'll be able to take advantage of the internet connection you're paying for that way. I've got a couple of wireless repeaters/range extenders around my place and they all connect with 5GHz to the main router and although I don't get the full 200Mbps speed I get on the same floor as the main router, I do get 150Mbps+ from them.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

Alright so after setting it to Client mode I was able to get it to work over Ethernet to my desktop. Speeds seem to be hovering between 14MBs-24MBs which I’m betting it because the device is only 2.4GHz capable and can’t utilize my routers 5GHz band.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 22, 2018)

Wow, that's even slower than I expected. How far are you from the main router?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

TheLostSwede said:


> Wow, that's even slower than I expected. How far are you from the main router?


Maybe 20ft at most


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 22, 2018)

Wow, that must be a really bad repeater then. It obviously has no external antennas, which doesn't help, but even so, at that distance, you should get twice that speed.
5GHz won't be a problem at all then, assuming your router supports it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Alright so after setting it to Client mode I was able to get it to work over Ethernet to my desktop. Speeds seem to be hovering between 14MBs-24MBs which I’m betting it because the device is only 2.4GHz capable and can’t utilize my routers 5GHz band.



Yup, try switching channels if possible.


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> How did you do yours and hopefully the speeds don’t be to bad for me. My ISP is 300/50


Modem>Wired>Router>Wireless>Extender>Wired>Computers. I'm at 80/15 and getting like 20/5 at the end.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

TheLostSwede said:


> Wow, that must be a really bad repeater then. It obviously has no external antennas, which doesn't help, but even so, at that distance, you should get twice that speed.
> 5GHz won't be a problem at all then, assuming your router supports it.


Nope it’s all internal antennas 

My router supports N 450MBs/AC 1300MBs



eidairaman1 said:


> Yup, try switching channels if possible.


On the repeater 



Toothless said:


> Modem>Wired>Router>Wireless>Extender>Wired>Computers. I'm at 80/15 and getting like 20/5 at the end.


That ratio decrease is still much better than mine 

But I tested on my iPhone in the same room just to see the results

On 5GHz I pull 179/24 and on 2.4GHz I pull between 8/15 - 40/20


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Are you using it as a repeater?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Are you using it as a repeater?


I think I did hit repeater in the settings


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Nope it’s all internal antennas
> 
> My router supports N 450MBs/AC 1300MBs
> 
> ...


Mine is all on the 2.4 band. My extender doesn't use 5.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Mine is all on the 2.4 band. My extender doesn't use 5.


My router is 2.4/5 but the extender is only 2.4 300MBs


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I think I did hit repeater in the settings



That could be your trouble.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_repeater


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

So i just been playing around with the settings to try to see what works best

Repeater is set to Client mode (which after many different tries i found that the mode wireless ISP is the one that seem to work)
Band: 802.11n Only
Channel Width: 40MHz {Was 20MHz Before)
Channel: 6 (Was 5 Before)

Order is Modem -> AC Router-> Wireless Extender/Repeater -> Ethernet Switch (24 Port Dell) -> Desktops

I am now pulling consistently 60Mbps-90Mbps. Ping sucks but that was to be expected but worse than i thought


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> So i just been playing around with the settings to try to see what works best
> 
> Repeater is set to Client mode (which after many different tries i found that the mode wireless ISP is the one that seem to work)
> Band: 802.11n Only
> ...



Is the router and that AP you are using as an Ethernet port too far apart?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is the router and that AP you are using as an Ethernet port too far apart?


Like mentioned above it’s no more than 20ft with one wall in between them 

I think it’s because goin router > wireless extender via WiFi > switch but I could be wrong


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Like mentioned above it’s no more than 20ft with one wall in between them
> 
> I think it’s because goin router > wireless extender via WiFi > switch but I could be wrong



I wonder if there is a way to make the ap that is being used as an ethernet port to communicate with the wifi router directly taking that other AP out all together.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to make the ap that is being used as an ethernet port to communicate with the wifi router directly taking that other AP out all together.


Oh I thought I made it clearly when I mapped it out. There’s no other ap

Setup goes Modem -> Router -> Wireless Repeater/Extender -> Ethernet Rack Switch 

So the extender is connected directly to the router via 2.4GHz WiFi


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Oh I thought I made it clearly when I mapped it out. There’s no other ap
> 
> Setup goes Modem -> Router -> Wireless Repeater/Extender -> Ethernet Rack Switch
> 
> So the extender is connected directly to the router via 2.4GHz WiFi



I misread it earlier.

1 other solution, a 50 foot ethernet cable going through the wall.

When I worked for AT&T, if it was a sheetrock wall i would punch a small hole on both sides using a screwdriver and run a cat 5e line through it and just tack it to the baseboard or burry under carpet and then terminate both ends.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to make the ap that is being used as an ethernet port to communicate with the wifi router directly taking that other AP out all together.


I see you updated your post

Problem with that is there’s no way I could do that or I would have. We have all wood floors through the house and you have to pass the kitchen before even getting towards the office room which doesn’t have a door or crown modeling to hideaway wire and the attic doesn’t go over the room to drop inbetween the walls. So the wire would basically go 5ft across wood flooring before reaching the wall and my wife clumsy as hell so I wouldn’t risk that


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I see you updated your post
> 
> Problem with that is there’s no way I could do that or I would have. We have all wood floors through the house and you have to pass the kitchen before even getting towards the office room which doesn’t have a door or crown modeling to hideaway wire and the attic doesn’t go over the room to drop inbetween the walls. So the wire would basically go 5ft across wood flooring before reaching the wall and my wife clumsy as hell so I wouldn’t risk that


I'd attach it to walls and paint it the same color as the wall.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I'd attach it to walls and paint it the same color as the wall.


How though the walls aren’t connected anywhere

This is basically how it looks but the opening is much wider

Router is where the blue circle is

The beam above is actually not there either


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> How though the walls aren’t connected anywhere
> 
> This is basically how it looks but the opening is much wider
> 
> ...



Wire wrap method, i see 2 areas it can be attached using t50 staples and it would not trip anyone


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wire wrap method, i see 2 areas it can be attached using t50 staples and it would not trip anyone


Wrapping the whole room is what your insisting


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Wrapping the whole room is what your insisting



Ok you can go up wards or around the baseboard in the dining room, it would require longer than 100 ft of cat5 e though. Ive passed cat5 e under door ways too on the baseboard. T50 staplers are centered a certain way so it can help with a clean look.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok you can go up wards or around the baseboard in the dining room, it would require longer than 100 ft of cat5 e though. Ive passed cat5 e under door ways too on the baseboard. T50 staplers are centered a certain way so it can help with a clean look.
> 
> View attachment 101523


The problem is the top portion isn’t there and the back wall has a large wall way opening.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> The problem is the top portion isn’t there and the back wall has a large wall way opening.



Wrap around the door frame for that back area


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wrap around the door frame for that back area


There’s no door frame just a large wall way. No modeling or anything.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> There’s no door frame just a large wall way. No modeling or anything.



Tack on the wall


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Tack on the wall


I’ve looked at every which way that I know my wife wouldn’t mind and it just won’t work. If it was possible I would have never even thought about piggybacking off a extender. Speeds seems to be pretty stable. Downloaded a 3GB file in about 30 minutes. Ping now fluctuates between 6ms-110ms.  Honestly I don’t think it will be too bothersome as it won’t be used for gaming or atleast not hardcore gaming; Just file transferring, browsing, and streaming movies


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’ve looked at every which way that I know my wife wouldn’t mind and it just won’t work. If it was possible I would have never even thought about piggybacking off a extender. Speeds seems to be pretty stable. Downloaded a 3GB file in about 30 minutes. Ping now fluctuates between 6ms-110ms.  Honestly I don’t think it will be too bothersome as it won’t be used for gaming or atleast not hardcore gaming; Just file transferring, browsing, and streaming movies


Well, next solution would be a plug link or a better wifi ap or doing an exterior wrap. PS copper Drop wire that is burried can be used for ethernet


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 23, 2018)

I have an easier solution, power line network extenders. As long as your power lines aren't too old, you should be able to get 100-200Mbps if you buy the 500Mbps+ options. That's assuming you don't go through the main switchboard or something similar. These are apparently quite good for the price and might even allow you to max out your connection - https://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lan...it-passthrough-powerline-starter-kit-reviewed
It would seem that the QCA7500 based models are the best ones out there today in terms of performance.
Keep in mind that the upload speed is usually a lot better on something like this than using Wi-Fi.

It's that, or get a 5Gbps capable extender. It won't be as fast, but even at AC1300 you're going to hit at a minimum over 100Mbps.

Your pings are all over the place which is most likely down to the extender, as I have a stable 12-20ms ping on my wireless extenders, but that's normally slightly better than you should expect. That said, hitting over 200 at times is terrible, especially if you plan on playing games on your PC.


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2018)

wire it in like eid said, and use these:
https://www.amazon.com/Line-Cover-White-Lx0-8-Wx0-8/dp/B008466PN8

Those will do it elegantly and are white so they match most mouldings.

Also recommend going all Poe for switches and such so you only need to run one wire to the APs and not 2 and you're not limited to location with outlets.

and if you need to upgrade ubiquiti is cheap and has enterprise grade controls.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2018)

TheLostSwede said:


> I have an easier solution, power line network extenders. As long as your power lines aren't too old, you should be able to get 100-200Mbps if you buy the 500Mbps+ options. That's assuming you don't go through the main switchboard or something similar. These are apparently quite good for the price and might even allow you to max out your connection - https://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lan...it-passthrough-powerline-starter-kit-reviewed
> It would seem that the QCA7500 based models are the best ones out there today in terms of performance.
> Keep in mind that the upload speed is usually a lot better on something like this than using Wi-Fi.
> 
> ...



He was trying to use his existing equipment without spending additional money.  I did mention the plug link before (powerline adapter)


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 23, 2018)

TheLostSwede said:


> I have an easier solution, power line network extenders. As long as your power lines aren't too old, you should be able to get 100-200Mbps if you buy the 500Mbps+ options. That's assuming you don't go through the main switchboard or something similar. These are apparently quite good for the price and might even allow you to max out your connection - https://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lan...it-passthrough-powerline-starter-kit-reviewed
> It would seem that the QCA7500 based models are the best ones out there today in terms of performance.
> Keep in mind that the upload speed is usually a lot better on something like this than using Wi-Fi.
> 
> ...


Honestly I couldn’t say how the electrical goes in this house. The modem and router is plugged in under the breaker though with the switch and extender on the other side of the house. And the house is 55 years old built in 1963. 



eidairaman1 said:


> He was trying to use his existing equipment without spending additional money.  I did mention the plug link before (powerline adapter)


Also correct was using what I already had at my disposal since I needed service in the room. Something to also consider for myself even if I upgrade the extender to a POE or 5GHz extender my speeds will not increase as my 24 port Ethernet Switch is only capable of 100Mbps on all the ports.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 23, 2018)

Well, you could get an extender with more than one port, so at least you could hook your PC up to a faster port. You're doing yourself a disservice by using poor quality equipment in this case, as you're going to end up with an unreliable internet connection.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 23, 2018)

Have you considered networking over powerline adaptors


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 26, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Have you considered networking over powerline adaptors


Not at this time


----------

